# *Non kayak* Ballina breakwall



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Will be fishing Ballina breakwall Sunday and Monday. Not sure which side yet. Fingers crossed the Richmond gets a good drenching in the next days.
Would be good to meet other Akff from the area.
Nick


----------



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

hey mate im also from ballina  am working sun mon tho but could pop down for a late arvo flick? i take the yak out at least once a week if not twice if i dont have anything booked for my days off should go for a fish someday? im in need of a constant yaking mate!


----------

